
Is it finally time to end no-reply emails? - jwilliams
https://jonathannen.com/no-reply.html
======
arkitaip
Pay Pal does an even nastier version of no-reply with their Swedish customers.
Their actually important support tickets are sent from service@paypal.se but
if you to email an respond to an issue that Pay Pal has raised, you get an 550
error (#5.1.0 Address rejected). Which is weird because the address doesn't
even signal that it's a no-reply. I would rather them send emails from no-
reply@paypal.com with the only contents being that the support ticket has been
updated and can be accessed by logging in to Pay Pal.

